# New glow in the dark painting



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just finished this today. It's the Hatbox Ghost wearing a crown from The Haunted Mansion. This has always been one of my favorite pictures in the Haunted Mansion. It is 16" x 20" acrylic on stretched canvas. I am not to happy with it but it looks great in the dark. I will try it agian and take more time with it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks just like it!
I love that you made it GID


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

coool!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

thats SICK! i could never do that. this would look so cool in my living room  lol

-BYH


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stop being so GOOD at everything!!!!

I think it's gorgeous just the way it is.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

:eeketon: And I thought your skulls were amazing!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Sweet Painting! Excellent work.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes what everyone else said. That is fantastic work WOW.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I really like stuff that glows in the dark. I am hoping I can do some more. I wish I started to do this sooner. It is a lot of fun. Again thanks.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh wow, you are one talented individual! I think it's awesome!

Since you are not too happy with it, feel free to send it my way...I don't mind if it won't be here in time for Christmas


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think that looks great.. looks just like the green color on my gid t shirt 
what color is that paint do you have a reg pic to post..your pic has a brown hue overall ..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Great job, Scourge! Now, when you gonna teach me how to do that?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I think that looks great.. looks just like the green color on my gid t shirt
> what color is that paint do you have a reg pic to post..your pic has a brown hue overall ..


The brown hue is from my camera and the crappy light in the shoppe. Here is a pic of it in hard day light. Like I said, I am not to happy with the paint job.








Jaybo, come on up to Seattle and we can paint and make skulls all day. And some swishing for good measure, hahaha!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

How did you do that? That's really nice.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice Scourge....The only thing missing is the beer can that you use in your pics...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it..black and white ..or glow in the dark..

you will never be happy when it is your own..
but it is good for the purpose Scourge
and still looks great


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is way cool, you are a very talented artist. I would love to hang that on my wall.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats just amazing Scourge - so creepy and beautiful. I just adore the Hatbox ghost, and making him glow like that is brilliant! 

(No swishing without me being there, hahahaha!! I can't trust you two for a second! Heaven only knows what trouble you could find, lol)


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

Very cool is that painted traditionally or is it airbrushed??


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I Love it!! I want it!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

What don't you like about it? It looks great!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

toymaker said:


> Very cool is that painted traditionally or is it airbrushed??


Thanks toymaker. It is both, the base and background are traditional. The value is airbrushed(Iwata HP-BC).


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm with everyone else...beautiful work....really, really nice!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That looks awesome Scourge.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Show off!!! Only kiddin', that's wicked awesome!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like it! A great subject and an awesome effect. That would be a cool to have in your house, turn off the lights at bedtime and say goodnight to the still glowing ghost host, maybe even hang it in your bedroom and fall asleep to to his glowing countenance as he fades to darkness with you.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

For sure! that would be a great piece of art to have up all year Round!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

AWESOME! Great work indeed!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, you did a super job! Really nice!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Enviable work, as always. Nice job!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That IS sick!! I would totally hang that in my living room too!!


----------

